# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Voucher Khuyến mại hấp dẫn Tết Qúy Tỵ 2013

## haprotic_online

*HIỆN BÊN MÌNH ĐANG CÓ 1 SỐ VOUCHER KHÁCH SẠN, RESORT CAO CẤP CỦA CÁC MIỀN BẮC, TRUNG, NAM. BẠN NÀO CÓ NHU CẦU LIÊN HỆ MÌNH NHÉ:

PHONE: 0979 197 169
EMAIL: SALESONLINE@TICVIETNAM.COM*
*MONG CẢ NHÀ ỦNG HỘ MÌNH NHA!*

----------


## emgaixinh

mình sẽ liên hệ bạn. thanks

----------


## haprotic_online

oki bạn khi nào cần vocuher hay đặt phòng, dịch vụ gì bạn cứ liên hệ bên mình nhé.Thanks bạn trước

----------

